# Funny Stuff you've done on the job



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Once while doing a job for a car painting business , the owner kept pushing me to correct the wiring in the starter for the air compressor. I kept telling him that I do not know enough about starters to do this and I would rather the company who serviced the compressors to do this.

He hounded me for so long I said, "Ok,, I will, but I am not responsible if I mess it up".

:whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I watched a seagull fly off with an insulation contractor's work knife and didn't say anything.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Ramset a guys tool pouch to the concrete.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I shocked myself working on a receptacle and gave myself a bloody nose when I instinctively pulled my hand/arm away.

Also, I was working at a restaurant and had to let out a huge gaseous fart so I stepped into a vacant room. As soon as I let it rip, a really cute waitress walked in.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

While replacing shipping warning lights on the Seal Island bridge (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seal_Island_Bridge) I accidentally dropped a wrench. 118' straight down to the water which at that point is about 90 to 100' deep. Not the funny part......the conversation which ensued was somewhat humorous

Me to partner..... "If you know where something is but you just can't reach it, is it still lost??

Partner......"NO....definitely not"

Me......."Good then, I didn't lose your wrench....it's just down there"


I did buy him a new wrench though


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

220/221 said:


> I shocked myself working on a receptacle and gave myself a bloody nose when I instinctively pulled my hand/arm away.
> 
> Also, I was working at a restaurant and had to let out a huge gaseous fart so I stepped into a vacant room. As soon as I let it rip, a really cute waitress walked in.


I got one better.. wiring a new restaraunt, with no one working there yet... I used a bathroom #2 . And didn't realize the plumbers had disconnected the water lines to the bathroom, so they could install a door where the pipes were. Oops
Filled the bowl and couldn't flush it...had to go to the water main and get a couple cups of water at a time to flush the turd.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Gave myself 5 stitches in the forehead one time when I was pulling a ty-wrap tight with my Kliens and the ty-wrap snapped. I hit myself in the forehead with my linesman.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I guess I remember one. Last fall a local restaurant was re-roofing, so they had me come out there to temporarily disconnect their rooftop equipment so it could get roofed around.

While I was up there, they wanted me to run a new chase for the cable to their sattelite radio antenna up on the roof. Well I took all my measurements inside, then went to the roof to transfer my measurements and figure out where to drill my hole. Well, for some reason or another (maybe because of the bangin hot waitress with huge boobs), I got my measurements mixed up and wind up drilling a hole 15 feet away from the intended spot, right through the center of the dining room at lunch time.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> Gave myself 5 stitches in the forehead one time when I was pulling a ty-wrap tight with my Kliens and the ty-wrap snapped. I hit myself in the forehead with my linesman.


Was working with an older guy that was pulling a steel fish tape with his kleins. The fish tape broke and he smashed his teeth with his pliers and lost 4 teeth


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Service Call said:


> Ramset a guys tool pouch to the concrete.


You would be buying me a new pouch or I'd Ramset your ear lobes to the concrete! Nothing funny about damaging a mans tools!


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

local134gt said:


> You would be buying me a new pouch or I'd Ramset your ear lobes to the concrete! Nothing funny about damaging a mans tools!


I thought it was pretty funny


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I guess I remember one. Last fall a local restaurant was re-roofing, so they had me come out there to temporarily disconnect their rooftop equipment so it could get roofed around.
> 
> While I was up there, they wanted me to run a new chase for the cable to their sattelite radio antenna up on the roof. Well I took all my measurements inside, then went to the roof to transfer my measurements and figure out where to drill my hole. Well, for some reason or another (maybe because of the bangin hot waitress with huge boobs), I got my measurements mixed up and wind up drilling a hole 15 feet away from the intended spot, right through the center of the dining room at lunch time.



dude i worked with went a step further, sent a fish up, caught a tablecloth, and sent lunch flyin'..... :thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> dude i worked with went a step further, sent a fish up, caught a tablecloth, and sent lunch flyin'..... :thumbsup:
> 
> ~CS~


.......I don't understand what happened.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> ...Me......."Good then, I didn't lose your wrench....it's just down there"...


 Had an almost identical situation climbing down an elevator tower on the face of a dam. Buddy lent me his tape measure, and he's talking about how there are probably $1000 worth of hand tools at the bottom of the fishway channel because guys keep accidentally dropping them in. 

No sooner had the words left his mouth than his tape-measure got snagged on the ladder cage, popped off my belt, and dropped 80 feet right into the drink.

I felt like a bit of a jerk, but only after I stopped laughing.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

On a mid-rise, at the end of the day, had the apprentices roll the short portapotty, with me inside it, up to within a few feet of the externally mounted construction elevator, door facing it. The door would just open.

At the end of the day, the operator would begin screaming for me and the apprentices to hurry because he wanted to get the hell out of there and go home. He did this each day, while he was on the next lower floor but rising.

Just as his head topped our floor, I flung open the door, a big wad of T.P. in my hand, and my big hairy azz a foot or so away from his face, separated only by the wire cage, told him I would be done when I finished my paperwork.

I had to beg him to come back up and not make us hike down 20 floors. The apprentices were stunned an "old man" would do such a thing. I guess it was stupid, the guy could have turned me in for sexual harassment, but we knew each other. Fun times.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Service Call said:


> Ramset a guys tool pouch to the concrete.


Yeah, that would get you off the job in a hurry, perhaps a broken tooth, and no one would think it undeserved.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

ibuzzard said:


> Yeah, that would get you off the job in a hurry, perhaps a broken tooth, and no one would think it undeserved.


I worked with a guy that was always hiding other people's tools. One day he came in to find his tool chest welded to the ceiling trusses.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Yeah, that would get you off the job in a hurry, perhaps a broken tooth, and no one would think it undeserved.


That makes it even better, two shots for your box you big baby.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

erics37 said:


> .......I don't understand what happened.


I have a feeling that a guy sent a feeler bit up through a floor and it grabbed the tablecloth, spinning it into a knot throwing all of the contents off the table.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

BBQ said:


> That makes it even better, two shots for your box you big baby.


I am a wuss, my wife even told me so.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

You guys take it easy. It was an on going thing between us. I just thought it was a good one to throw in there. I guess it was tho, by the responses.


----------



## Hacksaw (Jan 26, 2013)

I told an apprentice that there were free strippers at the bottom of the soap bucket. He had his arm up to his elbows digging in there.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

BBQ said:


> That makes it even better, two shots for your box you big baby.


Sometimes I wonder how people made it through their first day much less a career. 

I've been beaten with romex, had estwings thrown at me, punched so hard it made me wince. 
God forbid I let Robby borrow a tool(it got thrown as far as he could throw it)
Just give it back and you EARN respect. 

This is a trade of men not schoolgirls. 
Christ.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

A millwright welded my kliens and side cutters together one time.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> A millwright welded my kliens and side cutters together one time.


That is awesome. 
I will keep that in mind....


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

ibuzzard said:


> On a mid-rise, at the end of the day, had the apprentices roll the short portapotty, with me inside it, up to within a few feet of the externally mounted construction elevator, door facing it. The door would just open.
> 
> At the end of the day, the operator would begin screaming for me and the apprentices to hurry because he wanted to get the hell out of there and go home. He did this each day, while he was on the next lower floor but rising.
> 
> ...



that is some funny ****. i almost spit my drink out when you dropped the paper work line.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to mess with my old boss. He was just an ass so we made it a game. On his service truck he has a 6" white pvc pipe, cap on one end, and a FTA with a threaded plug on the other. He keeps extra conduit in there. So I put primer on the threads of the plug and spun it back in. I seen him a couple of days later bitching that someone must have glued it. He was mad as hell. He got it off, didn't see any glue and mumbled "huh, it just got stuck, thats weird.:jester:

Another time we were demoing a kitchen of a house a GC just bought to flip. Found a kitchen drawer full of new condoms. So buddy work truck got a couple in every compartment. I think we counted over a 100 in that thing.

Had a helper which would **** like clock work, about 1:30 every day. We let him go in and we had a pile of torq screws and some impacts ready. Gave him about a minute to get situated and screwed the door shut on him. He had about 2 hours to come up with a better time to ****.


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

walkerj said:


> Sometimes I wonder how people made it through their first day much less a career.
> 
> I've been beaten with romex, had estwings thrown at me, punched so hard it made me wince.
> God forbid I let Robby borrow a tool(it got thrown as far as he could throw it)
> ...


im done school mid june, hope to have a job right away and im expecting the worst. gotta have a thick skin to work in the trades, that's what makes it so awesome. don't wanna be "that guy" on the job site who's a whiny bugger about everything.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I left my tool box in an MCC we were working on, and a couple of buddys were cutting in and terminating 500's... I came back later to move it to another building and just about blew an organ trying to lift it.. When I opened it, they had taken some scrap 500s stripped it and cut it into about 1/8" pieces and had filled every compartment in my tool box level... Needless to say I didn't leave it unlocked in the open after that...


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> I got one better.. wiring a new restaraunt, with no one working there yet... I used a bathroom #2 . And didn't realize the plumbers had disconnected the water lines to the bathroom, so they could install a door where the pipes were. Oops
> Filled the bowl and couldn't flush it...had to go to the water main and get a couple cups of water at a time to flush the turd.



Kudos for not just walking away from that one!!!:laughing:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish someone would fill my tool box with copper.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> I wish someone would fill my TRUCK box with copper.


Fixed:thumbsup:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

I was wiring a new store and the owner of my company was coming out to see the job. The service was in the process of being built and it had a 6' high, 480v panel on the left, Xformer in middle and another 6', 208v panel to right. The guts weren't on the job yet, but the cans were mounted and piped-in. The studs that hold the guts were different distances at top & bottom and the cans had "THIS SIDE UP" stickers in them. I called the job superintendent into electric room and said "watch this." I removed one of the stickers and inverted it. We went in with my boss and he started getting all nervous as he pointed-out I had one of the cans mounted upside down. I told him it could go either way. He grabbed my tape and started measuring the studs, beads of sweat forming on his head! We kept it going for a few minutes, but couldn't keep straight faces for very long and told him the truth!:laughing:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

walkerj said:


> Sometimes I wonder how people made it through their first day much less a career.
> 
> I've been beaten with romex, had estwings thrown at me, punched so hard it made me wince.
> God forbid I let Robby borrow a tool(it got thrown as far as he could throw it)
> ...


Everyone enjoys a good joke, the trick is in knowing not to cross the line. By and large, tomfoolery is frowned upon anymore because the line does get crossed as things escalate. Most companies do not tolerate it because the line is different for everyone. That is true for most places in the United States. Not sure about that third-world country Loosianna.

I actually enjoy it when the youngsters harass me on the job.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> Everyone enjoys a good joke, the trick is in knowing not to cross the line. By and large, tomfoolery is frowned upon anymore because the line does get crossed as things escalate. Most companies do not tolerate it because the line is different for everyone. That is true for most places in the United States. Not sure about that third-world country Loosianna.
> 
> I actually enjoy it when the youngsters harass me on the job.


Why don't you come down here and tell me to my face it's a third world country. 
I'll give you my address. 
I will cook for you we can have a drink then you can tell me. 

The whole point of the joke is to cross a line. 

Who cares

People need to grow up and act like a man. 
Christ.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We had a guy that use a 3 gal bucket for tools. Another guy drilled a hole in the bottom and tied a 1/2" flat washer to a string and secured it to the table leg. Victim grabbed his tools, walked 15' And it was a yard sale


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I'll even pick you up from the airport. 


Just don't hurt my feelings or I might cry


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

walkerj said:


> That is awesome.
> I will keep that in mind....


 I would only do it if I had a replacement set to give him, but the reaction to that would be absolutely priceless. :lol:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Big John said:


> I would only do it if I had a replacement set to give him, but the reaction to that would be absolutely priceless. :lol:


I of course would replace any mans damaged tools or equipment but the reaction would be well worth the cost.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

walkerj said:


> Why don't you come down here and tell me to my face it's a third world country.
> I'll give you my address.
> I will cook for you we can have a drink then you can tell me.
> 
> ...


I've been three places I'd not really care to visit again: Afghanistan, Iraq, and Louisiana.Crossing the line in most places will guarantee you a spot in the unemployment line, and I prefer to work.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> I've been three places I'd not really care to visit again: Afghanistan, Iraq, and Louisiana.Crossing the line in most places will guarantee you a spot in the unemployment line, and I prefer to work.


I don't know you man but i can tell you wouldn't make it 5 minutes on a real job site. 

Do you guys break for tea up there?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

walkerj said:


> Do you guys break for tea up there?


Yes, with crumpets.

I've been not making it on a real job site for more than 25 years now - man.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I meant a jobsite with grown men. 

Not a bunch of guys worried about hurting each others feelings.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

This proves that people can't take a damn joke anymore.


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

Tied piece of jet line to a cup with a sign that said do not pull. Put the cup of water on top of a VAV and waited. Let just say when the painter came by and pulled he wasn't happy.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

onewirehookup said:


> Tied piece of jet line to a cup with a sign that said do not pull. Put the cup of water on top of a VAV and waited. Let just say when the painter came by and pulled he wasn't happy.


That crosses the line. 
You got his clothes wet and could have ruined his paint brush. 
Tsk tsk


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Ya know if you crimp a piece of 1/2" EMT on the end and tape off the rest so that it will chamber a round of Hilti shot, and shove a red Buchanan down the pipe and whack the load on the rim with your Kleins it'll send the Buchanan across the job site...(not that I ever tried it...)


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

kennydmeek said:


> Ya know if you crimp a piece of 1/2" EMT on the end and tape off the rest so that it will chamber a round of Hilti shot, and shove a red Buchanan down the pipe and whack the load on the rim with your Kleins it'll send the Buchanan across the job site...(not that I ever tried it...)


I discharged one behind a vietnam combat veteran and he did not pause. 
Walked straight to his truck and left. Didn't say a word. 
Still feel bad about it. 

He was a good sport though because he was a grown man.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

I pulled an extra ground to a transformer the first time I did one.... A grey ground......
Used jet line to tie a guys tools into a really long string, so when he pulled one out, they all came. Did the same thing but tied the end to the wall, so when he walked off, his tools all came out. Made it through his screwdrivers to his strippers before he realized the sound of tools hitting the floor was his. Zip tied the wheels of a cart so they couldn't spin. Have an ocd guy at the shop, so every day for weeks I would move one of the things on his truck, small things like screw boxes, nuts and bolts.... Did it until he caught me one day, and he finally figured out his apprentice wasn't doing it.


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

How boring would it be if you couldnt have a lil fun on the jobsite? The people that get easily offended are the ones that usualy keep gettin "pranked" on. Dont take life so serious no one makes it out alive anyway hehe


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Use a big ( like 18") tie wrap around the driveshaft of a guys jeep (right where the catalytic converter is) 

Did this to a guy right after he had his rear end replaced in his jeep.... He drove to work with the window down and bitched about the mechanic all day... Called him 20 minutes after he left work ( before he made it to the mechanic)

We laughed our azzzes off!!!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

When I worked at a 4-plex movie theatre as a projectionist, I put all of the "No Smoking" snipes on the film packs upside-down. It took over two weeks before anyone noticed. And it was a customer who mentioned it to me after a show. 

I chewed out both my relief projectionists and half the floor staff, as they are supposed to check each showing when that snipe comes on-screen as it is right before the feature film. 

The N/S snipes had no sound so that was the cue for them to check.

While working at the same plex, pulled an accidental joke...the lamps have a air sensor so if the exhaust from the 8" stack fails the lamp shuts down. During a quarterly check of the machines found that all four switches were taped up (essentially bypassed) so I untaped them. 

Three days later my one relief projectionist who smoked called me up mad as hell...he went to exhale, pulled the stack off of one of the machines to exhale and blacked out the show on 200 people. :laughing:

I later installed a hidden bypass switch on one of the machines for him to use.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

hilti a lunch box to the ceiling, free wire strippers in the bottom of the bucket of yellow 55, call the number some one is working on the line(nice 40-50V DC shock), way too much fun with mice


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

Put a guys truck on craiglist and wrote that his boyfriend was sick need cash fast. His phone rang off the hook. He got me back listed my number under casual counters m4m. We called a truce.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I had a supervisor with porta John phobia. H had a little camping toilet that he kept in the conex box. He'd poo then throw the bag away. He had our "foreman" in check he would haul his poo away for him.

A few days later I'm in the conex looking for material and something on the toilet seat catches my eye. I shine my light on the seat and that nasty fatty left some poo on his toilet seat. So I called all the guys in to look at it. We all laughed at the super, he was a real douche bag and had it comin.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

While working at a remodel I found a kid's plastic hammer like the one in this pic. 



The homeowner's were moved out till the job was finished so I put it in a guy's tool pouch. From then on for the duration of the job all five of us found the hammer in our tools. It got pretty creative the way it was hidden.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Someone I worked with told me this one. He got his hands on some broken automotive glass from the bin at a body shop. Took it to work with him (oilpatch). When buddy left his doors unlocked, he rolled the driver's side window down, and scattered some glass around. Guy drove around for the rest of the week (in winter) with "no window". Would have loved to see his face when they body shop rolled his window up for him:laughing:.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I wasn't party to this one but my apprentice had a running prank thing going on with one of the plumbers. They were pranking each other for months and it was getting pretty heated. IMHO the plumber won when he called a truce with my apprentice and offered to haul all the cardboard boxes out to the dumpster since he was done and was just cleaning up for the rest of the day. He used that time to completely fill my apprentices truck ( a 4 dr toyota forerunner ) with said cardboard boxes. He managed to fit over 200 empty boxes into that thing......they were jammed everywhere....when we went to the parking lot all you could see in the windows of the truck was cardboard:laughing::laughing:.


I had a superintendent on a job site once who was an excellent guy but was a little short....about 4'6" with his boots on.... and we took up a collection and bought a toddler's booster seat and strapped into the drivers seat of his truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

onewirehookup said:


> Put a guys truck on craiglist and wrote that his boyfriend was sick need cash fast. His phone rang off the hook. He got me back listed my number under casual counters m4m. We called a truce.


Haha. A foreman I had had to change his number.....


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Carpeters shooting at us with nailguns. 

Putting up fake streetsigns in highrise buildings inventing little towns.

Dropping cups of water down risers then running away giggling.

We saw a mates truck parked somewhere so grabbed a strop out the back and stropped it to a parking meter, he drove off and ripped it out of the ground.


----------



## Shockyinky (Jan 22, 2013)

When we would work at a toyota lot I would always have to watch out for one of the mechanics we always tried to get each other . Well one day he got me good I finished the job and went to get in my van and he had put a tire over my steering wheel . I just tell u I had a time with that.


----------



## forsaledun (Nov 15, 2012)

When I was an apprentice, we were putting in floor outlets in an existing building. Typical office cubicals everywhere so we were working with people around. I pushed the fishtape in the floor raceway, waited for a tug, and when I pulled it out there was a tampon attached with the wires. I was more than a little suprised.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I had a supervisor that would throw those snapper popper things at your feet while you worked in a panel.

The same guy called the safety guy and told him I fell out of a lift. Then he called the top dog and told him his vehicle was searched at the gate (military base) and told him that the MPs found his 9mm.

Sent a helper to the office to fill out his ID10T forms. Wrote it down and told him to give it to the secretary. 

Was workin on a gun range and my buddy, who just got bit by a water moccasin a few weeks before, went to pitch a loaf. Te toilet was 500 Yds away. Me and another guy noticed a water snake making his way along so we killed it and put it by his target. He didnt notice it right away and it almost slipped my mind til he stood up looked around and stretched and was like oh***. He was up that six foot hill in one step.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

My buddy used to fill a guys car up with trash, cinder blocks, pile mud real thick on his car.

If a guy is taking too long somewhere, somebody will build him a lil mailbox.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Lunch at whataburger........After i wash my hands i would Turn of valve to cold water in bathroom, your partner comes in next and gets only hot water...........funny hearing them complain about it while ordering food.............


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

We told an apprentice that in order to get more electrical tape, he had to save the cores and give them to the boss before he got more tape. The apprentice saved up about a half a dozen cores and gave them to the boss.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

mxslick said:


> When I worked at a 4-plex movie theatre as a projectionist, I put all of the "No Smoking" snipes on the film packs upside-down. It took over two weeks before anyone noticed. And it was a customer who mentioned it to me after a show.
> 
> I chewed out both my relief projectionists and half the floor staff, as they are supposed to check each showing when that snipe comes on-screen as it is right before the feature film.
> 
> ...


:nerd::nerd::nerd:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> ...Have an ocd guy at the shop, so every day for weeks I would move one of the things on his truck, small things like screw boxes, nuts and bolts....


Worked with a guy like that who *had *to have his phase tape in the right order on his strap. He would literally drop whatever he was doing to put them in the right order. So of course whenever I walked by, I'd take orange and move it between red and blue, or add a second roll of gray.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> My first electrical job was a maintenance electrician at a drywall manufacturer in fort dodge, iowa. We were told to install a siren to go off when a conveyor would stop to warn the operator. We found one in storage and hooked it up. It was so loud the neighbors complained.:laughing::laughing:


I was an apprentice on a new school job years ago . The " tin knocker " foreman was ( for lack of a better word ) , a " drunk " . He was a nice enough , like able guy before lunch , after was a different story , lol ! We decided to mess with him , knowing how he came back from lunch a little foggy . He had duct work laid out in two mirrored image boys and girls bathrooms . The one he was working in even had ductwork on the duct jack . We took every piece of duct and flip flopped them from one room to the other . He came back from linch that day half lit and in a bad mood and tried putting the wrong duct work up . It took him a lot of profanity an about 2 hours to figure it out and he had a good laugh over it too , eventually .


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

Used a cardboard tube " like a Christmas paper roll" put it on the steering wheel and duct taped real good and used a sharpie that said the CLUB ! It was in the middle of summer !! Glue took s while to wear off ! The van stayed locked after that .


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Reading some of these reminded me of WAY BACK when I was in high school and working evenings/weekends as a gas pumper. ("Petroleum Transfer Technician" on the resume!) One of the many pranks was to sneak-up behind one of the mechanics with the lube hose, which pulled down from ceiling and was connected to compressor and barrel of grease in back room. We would carefully slip the end into the front pants pocket and instantly fill the pocket with grease! It really sucked when you had your keys or money in your pocket! If we didn't have a uniform service, it would have been worse!


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Working on one site with a buddy of mine and he says we should stop for a water/smoke break.. I went over to my truck to grab my water bottle, and a barn swallow flew out and scared the crap out of me! He just about drowned on his water, since he caught it alive and put it in my truck..


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

We had a guy that was putting Noalox under the door handles of everyone's vans for about a week. So, when the opportunity presented itself, he got plowed in.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

CopperSlave said:


> We had a guy that was putting Noalox under the door handles of everyone's vans for about a week. So, when the opportunity presented itself, he got plowed in.



I hope you put noalox on the shovel handles as well!:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Dump B4T the ShizStain, and bring back Peter D!:thumbup::thumbup:
> How many stupid smilies can you use in one post, Harry? Show us.


Nice Signature $%((##$le..:no::blink::thumbup:////:laughing:


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

I didn't see this one but know it happened:
The guys were relighting a strip mall's awing and they took all of the dead birds and tied string around their necks, tied the end to the foreman's truck and then shoved it all underneath the truck.

When he drove off he had a stringer of birds about 30 ft long. 

========================

Another time while working on a HUGE refinery project for Bechtel we all wore the same hardhats but the different crafts were identified by a strip of different colored tape on the helmets. Fitters were red, electricians were gray.

Of course the fitters and electricians were into it over something so our foreman had all of us put red tape on our hardhats and go lounge around together across from the super's office trailer. Super saw us and proceeded to complain to the fitter GF. Fitters were kept on a short leash for awhile.

Of course we immediately removed the red tape from our helmets and put the gray tape back on. Had a lot of fun on that project.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive done the tie wrap on the driveline a few times. Taped a cord end to the end of a shovel and gave it to a dumb apprentice, told him it was an electric shovel, and watched him plug it in. There was a good one a while back...we rigged a horn to a trailer light plug and set it up so when the guy would step on the brakes it would honk the horn. It took him a while to figure it out:laughing: The list goes on and on...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Nice Signature $%((##$le..:no::blink::thumbup:////:laughing:


Only difference between Buzzy and a dog turd is one gives off steam on cold days... the other one just rants on electrical forums.. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CopperSlave said:


> We had a guy that was putting Noalox under the door handles of everyone's vans for about a week. So, when the opportunity presented itself, he got plowed in.


Nice..:laughing:


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

One place, the guys all had roll-around tool boxes. Of course, one guy was a neat freak.

Neaty shows up one day, and sees grease on the top of his box, along with a freshly installed grease nipple .....

Only after he got the courage to open his box did he learn that the Zerk had only been super-glued to the lid, and his box had NOT been filled with grease.
-------

Channellock makes a model 415, with smooth jaws, for grabbing shiny stuff. Well, I showed a pair around work, and word got around. It got back to the tool rom, to th purchasing department, to the distributor. Everyone 'upstream' was in complete panic.
The tool room thought they had received some defective tools.
Purchasing was worried they had made a substitution.
The vendor thought QC had let a bad batch through.

Heck, I thought they were just "Arkansas Pliers." (No teeth). 
--------

Driving the forklift one day, I had to make a series of complicated maneuvers to reach the door - only to find the door blocked by the vending machine guy. He had parked ACROSS the door.
I returned my load to the starting point, went to the door, and moved his truck to the other side of the drive. I thought nothing of it. I returned with my load and went on my merry way.

I had no idea the guy was still in the panel truck. Oops.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I did not do it, but one of the guys at my dad's work had his toolbag tied to a pipe in the ceiling of the warehouse with speaker wire. The wire is still up there!


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Another incident. We had a guy from a local supply house that was buddies with one of our guys. Every time he came by the shop, he would shrink-wrap the guy's entire pickup truck...I mean a bunch of it.

So, we had a bunch of packing peanuts from some fixtures we supplied for a job. So, as revenge for the shrink-wrap, they filled the other guy's truck with (21) 55-gallon trash bags full of the peanuts.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

One of the first jobs I was ever on we were wiring condos. They had a great room. The guys would go upstairs to the attic and aim their poop 30' below into an empty spackle bucket for fun. 

Later on, we would use vinyl electric tape to make a small ball and play basketball in the homes we were wiring. 

These were 2 different companies I worked for but you'd never know it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Pulled a 1985 ford van into a warehouse and made it backfire with about a dozen people working in there. Everybody including myself in the van was deaf for about 15 minutes.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> One of the first jobs I was ever on we were wiring condos. They had a great room. The guys would go upstairs to the attic and aim their poop 30' below into an empty spackle bucket for fun.
> 
> Later on, we would use vinyl electric tape to make a small ball and play basketball in the homes we were wiring.
> 
> These were 2 different companies I worked for but you'd never know it.


 


(The guys would go upstairs to the attic and aim their poop 30' below into an empty spackle bucket for fun.) 

Stupid,and dumb!

Would you consider buying a property, if you knew the dumba$$es that wired the place, spent their time doing juvenile CRAP like that???

This is not funny, it's DUMB!!

I M O, funny, is a joke that all can enjoy.

STUPIDITY is not funny, and of no benefit!


THIS IS THE OPINION OF AN OLD CURMUDGEON!  I admit it!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> (The guys would go upstairs to the attic and aim their poop 30' below into an empty spackle bucket for fun.)
> 
> Stupid,and dumb!
> 
> ...



Fair enough.... how about wire nut fights at 65 MPH out the window along the Garden State Parkway?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Fair enough.... how about wire nut fights at 65 MPH out the window along the Garden State Parkway?


 An act performed by VERY INTELLIGENT PEOPLE!

 V I P s. :no:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

You're showing your age old timer


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> You're showing your age old timer


 Yup! Proud of it!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

32 years of pranks and games. Way to many to post or to remember. But this one was brilliant and could have been a disaster.

I was on the third shift in a factory.
We had desk in the shop where we held meetings around.

I ran across a big dead black bird one night.
I picked it up with a tool from my box and brought it back to the shop.
I tied string to the bird and ran the string up to the metal roofing joist and over and down right next to the time clock.
Pulled dead bird up high directly over desk.

As I was in line to punch out, the first shift guys were all around the desk with a few seated.
As I punched my time card, I released the string that allowed the BIG dead bird to fall onto the desk top.

Well. No description is required. Just picture a group of men listening to the supervisor handing out work orders when this thing hits the desk.

Warning!!!!! Never do this. You will lose your job and someone could get hurt.


----------



## danpik (Jul 15, 2012)

bill39 said:


> I didn't see this one but know it happened:
> The guys were relighting a strip mall's awing and they took all of the dead birds and tied string around their necks, tied the end to the foreman's truck and then shoved it all underneath the truck.
> 
> When he drove off he had a stringer of birds about 30 ft long.


Did something similar a few years back. My brother and I were finishing up a house remodel. Other two brothers were in town so we met them out at a local watering hole. Headed out to the parking lot to leave. The back of my brothers truck was full of construction demo for the dump. On top of the pile was a toilet seat and about 30' of beat up romex. Grabbed both, slid under the truck next to his and tied the seat and romex to the rear spring. Nice and neat coil of wire all set to unwind as he pulled out and dragged the seat down the road. Would have loved to see the confrontation he had with his buddys the next day.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Remembered one of the best I got to participate in (wasn't my idear though) ...when I worked for a an amusement park here in So Cal, the entire night shift of entertainment techs got into the supervisor's office and hung the ENTIRE office' furniture, desks, etc. upside down from the structural steel grid above the ceiling tiles. We also rigged the "tree strobes" into all of the lay ins. Took us all night to do it, but the look on the day shift supervisor's face was priceless. He even appreciated the4 effort enough to let us leave it until after the swing shift supervisor got to be surprised as well. :laughing:


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Big John said:


> Worked with a guy like that who *had *to have his phase tape in the right order on his strap. He would literally drop whatever he was doing to put them in the right order. So of course whenever I walked by, I'd take orange and move it between red and blue, or add a second roll of gray.


Another guy liked to have all his tools match, all Klein tools.... everything. So, naturally the boss man bought him a nice set of Craftsman nut drivers, knowing he wouldn't be able to use them, then asked him every day if he liked his job:laughing:. One day, guy shows up with a brand new Craftsman tool belt, pliers, screwdrivers.... the whole lot, to match those nut drivers.


----------



## canaston (Jun 24, 2009)

had a guy on the job that was a real big mouth. we were getting ready to go to lunch and he decided to hit the port a potty. i back the bumper of the truck up to the door and when he yelled to get off i gave him a little nudge (with a 350 diesel)then yelled something i am sure is completely inappropriate here.. only stayed there about two minutes but he was hot by the time he came out, kept his mouth shut the rest of the day tho lol

chris


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I was wiring a building that had an indoor pool in the middle of it. The plumber on the job was a real smartass the entire project. Toward the end of the job they had the pool full so I told my apprentice I would give him $25.00 to throw the plumber in the pool. It took about a week but the plumber went swimming and my wallet was $25 lighter.


----------



## Punch (Jan 26, 2012)

We had a 5th year apprentice who had problems coming to work on time or at all. One day he called in and the Short version is we got the steward to call him and chew his butt. All the crew called him saying that the GF was lookinh for him and our foreman called him saying he couldnt cover him anymore. Then got a GF to draft a pink slip and copy of a final check, and a hand written letter from the "apprenticeship director" stating that he was being kicked out the program (2 months away from graduating) which was handed to him the next day he returned. Probably the best prank I've ever been apart of, and we didn't have any problems with him any more lol 

I also was running MC to a floor box on the second floor. My toolie was shoving the conduit we were using to fish the mc from the ceiling on the first floor to the second floor into the hole fore the floorbox and I sent a very garlicy Italian food laden belch down the conduit into is face


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

When I was relatively green, I was replacing a meter socket that was damaged when a tree limb landed on the drop. I had no problem removing the upper. I unscrewed the lugs on the lower wires, and loosened the connector, but the damn thing would not come free. I kept pulling harder and harder, finally it came free and when it did it gave me about an 1" gash just above my right eye.

The guy I was working with got a real kick out of it. Looking back, I would have been laughing too.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Locked a plumber in the conex he was napping in for a few hours. He still hasn't forgotten that one. 

Old faithful is throw a large rock at the portacan when someone is in there or just stick a wire in the lock very quietly. 

Piece of rigid conduit under an elevated scissor lift to keep it from coming down or just turn it off at the ground. 

We hung a piece of jaggedly bent conduit over the door at the office and put the guys name on it that bent it. 

Hide someone's drink every time they set it down and look the other way. 

Swap out somebody's smokes with menthols. 

Sand in a helpers ass crack to learn him to pull his pants up.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

There was a guy that a few people on this particular job weren't fond of. After this dude went in the portapotty, a second guy zip tied the door closed. It was awesome.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

ive seen guys put blue chalk in someones vents of their vehicle and turn the heater to max


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Cigarette loaders.........worked every time


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> An act performed by VERY INTELLIGENT PEOPLE!
> 
> V I P s. :no:


I never said I took part in any of it though (except the basketball game).


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

take some fine welding wire and wrap it once around the hot and neutral blades of a cord end. when someone goes to plug it in a nice little pop and puff of smoke will scare the lights out of anyone.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> ive seen guys put blue chalk in someones vents of their vehicle and turn the heater to max


I worked under a foreman one time that would leave his truck running with his laptop on in the truck if he was only going to be at the site for a few minutes or whatever. 

We were building a sand plant in the dead of summer average temperature 110 degrees plus. He had the truck running talking to the GC or whatever I snuck into the truck and cranked the heat.

It got so hot the laptop shut down, he turned bright red from the heat the moment he opened the door. I didn't tell him it was me until almost a year later.


----------



## 04gixx6 (Mar 18, 2012)

Pushing down as hard as I could on 3 - 250's coming out of an LB with jman feeding up top, feet weren't close to being underneath me and all of a sudden the wire gave and slammed my nose into the wire. I had tears in my eyes....from being hit in the nose of course.......


----------



## 04gixx6 (Mar 18, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> take some fine welding wire and wrap it once around the hot and neutral blades of a cord end. when someone goes to plug it in a nice little pop and puff of smoke will scare the lights out of anyone.


Did the same thing only with soldering wire.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

When I worked in restaurants, I was doing a store opening and was staying in a hotel.
Forget why but I go to the front desk and notice a basket of my clothes behind the counter.
I ask the guy at the front desk why they were there.
Apparently I passed out before everyone else and they had taken my clothes from my room, hung them from the lights, exit signs and even stapled some to the walls.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

When I worked at Applebees their trademark was a wooden indian, similar to the old cigar store wooden indians.

At closing time we would stick the indian in the walk in cooler or freezer.

The person that opened the next morning would freak when they opened the door.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm a federal employee. 

As a joke I once raised the tax rate for everyone. 
Next I designed a gold to lead smelting machine. 
Lastly I build a mars rover and sent it there to look for extinct life forms..

I don't know what I'll do tomorrow.


----------



## christrician (Aug 6, 2011)

When I was an apprentice I had a 1992 Chevy cavalier... Real pos! Well I was new and I guess it was hazing time for me. At the end of the day my Forman asked me to close all of the gang boxes.. Well the problem was they tek screwed the lid of the gbs to the studs.... So I unscrewed all five of them and closed them... 

When I walk outside i notice that I had a 10 foot piece of strut strapped to my car... Both door were riveted shut and it took me about 30 minutes to get it off.... Pry bar style!!

Needless to say I was the laughing stock for a while lol


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

There were one jobsite where one guy always take a dump at specfic time never a minuite late and most of the guys got fed up with it and one of the guys asked me if I have the large air horn with me and I warn that guy to pass the word get double ear plugs on this one due it was a former ship horn now that will shake your body.

Don't ask me how I got that horn but got it hooked up to the air comprssour unit and let it rip.,,

I never see anyone rip the portapotty open that fast all in my life and lot of guys were tempory deaf for few minuites even with double ear plugs or ear plug plus ear muffs on it.

After that good event the guy never do that kind of stuff again it become better after that.

Oh yeah., I know you will ask this question .,, How far the sound did goes ? a good 3.5 Kilometers without a question. ( on land but on water 15 Kilometers easy on calm day ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

christrician said:


> ...When I walk outside i notice that I had a 10 foot piece of strut strapped to my car... Both door were riveted shut and it took me about 30 minutes to get it off.... Pry bar style!


 So after that you got to rivet things to their F150's so they would see how funny that joke was, right?

I'm a practical joker, but it's gotta be a reversible practical joke. Permanently damaging stuff that don't belong to you crosses a line.


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

Co worker was working on a JLG lift was occupied with his work on side of building didn't notice another co worker at the base. Co worker at base switched the controls to the base and waited for the guy on the lift be ready to move. Once he tried to start moving the guy at the base mimicked his moves. Then after the guy on lift was satisfied with his new position, the "lift" developed a mind of its own he was terrified.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> My first electrical job was a maintenance electrician at a drywall manufacturer in fort dodge, iowa. We were told to install a siren to go off when a conveyor would stop to warn the operator. We found one in storage and hooked it up. It was so loud the neighbors complained.:laughing::laughing:


Did anyone talk about wirenut shooters ? 1/2 " emt and them round yellow ideal wirenuts everyone seems to hate , work great . 3 foot 1/2". Emt with a 3" offset and a 90 work amazing , and you can snipe someone from around the corner ! Stings like hell when you get hit


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

wireman64 said:


> Did anyone talk about wirenut shooters ? 1/2 " emt and them round yellow ideal wirenuts everyone seems to hate , work great . 3 foot 1/2". Emt with a 3" offset and a 90 work amazing , and you can snipe someone from around the corner ! Stings like hell when you get hit


Then run a drywall screw through middle of it until the point just peaks out.


----------



## Dan Salgado (Feb 8, 2013)

It was one of my first jobs as an apprentice and I had to climb up on a hard lid and try to feed an mc to the other side. Well at the time I was not the lightest person at the time. There was barley any wiggle room and I got stuck up there for two hours and they finally had to cut a hole on the new hard lid that the framers just installed. I'm reminded by my employers that I can't go up on a hard lid anymore. Lol


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

When I was an apprentice I was pulling wires off the reel and feeding in to a 2" going under slab, 200' away with a tugger on the other end. While I was busy, and unable to stop, another guy came by and stuck a finger full of yellow77 in my ear and I couldn't do anything about it because my hands were busy. When the wires were in and the journeyman was tagging them, I grabbed a 10' stick of 1" PVC and started filling it with lube from one end while resting the other end on a scaffold. Once it was full, I grabbed the air bottle and waited for the "prankster" to walk through the door. When he did, I pulled the trigger on the air nozzle and unloaded the pipe at him, coating him from head to toe and knocking his hard hat flying. I was out the door and gone before he got up off the floor. Needless to say, he left me alone from then on.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> When I was an apprentice I was pulling wires off the reel and feeding in to a 2" going under slab, 200' away with a tugger on the other end. While I was busy, and unable to stop, another guy came by and stuck a finger full of yellow77 in my ear and I couldn't do anything about it because my hands were busy. When the wires were in and the journeyman was tagging them, I grabbed a 10' stick of 1" PVC and started filling it with lube from one end while resting the other end on a scaffold. Once it was full, I grabbed the air bottle and waited for the "prankster" to walk through the door. When he did, I pulled the trigger on the air nozzle and unloaded the pipe at him, coating him from head to toe and knocking his hard hat flying. I was out the door and gone before he got up off the floor. Needless to say, he left me alone from then on.


 
I did the same thing with a garden hose and used (cold) fryer oil in the restaurant when I was a kid. Filled the hose with oil, attached to hose bib and waited. It was frighteningly effective, and funny as hell:laughing:. I was banned from the lounge for a month after the general manager finally looked up and saw fryer oil up on the ceiling.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We were sucking strings on day and instead of a plastic bag, I tied on a rubber. It ended up as tail on an apprentice


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

j.sterling once posted of a pull to an RTU I believe. The guy on top asked for assistance for him to feed which was in the nurses station. He went to aid with his two-way radio full volume. Even after he was assisting, the guy rooftop grunted and yelled, "This is tighter than a nun's c*nt on a Sunday"! Being a slower time on that ward, the nurses station was packed and everyone gasped
I'll never forget the story,...........off comes the company shirt. LOL!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

76nemo said:


> j.sterling once posted of a pull to an RTU I believe. The guy on top asked for assistance for him to feed which was in the nurses station. He went to aid with his two-way radio full volume. Even after he was assisting, the guy rooftop grunted and yelled, "This is tighter than a nun's c*nt on a Sunday"! Being a slower time on that ward, the nurses station was packed and everyone gasped
> I'll never forget the story,...........off comes the company shirt. LOL!!!!!:laughing:


We were setting light poles one day using a boom lift. I was in the basket and the guys were directly under me lining up the whole operation looking up at me. One journeyman yelled, "such and such apprentice wished you had a skirt on!!!" Just as the good looking site engineer walked passed us. 

She was a good sport and just chuckled an shook her head. :thumbsup:


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Had a loudmouth at an Industrial job so one day I put never seize on his ear muffs attached to his hard hat.Later at quitting time when he took off his hard hat he had 2 nice "never seize "rings around his ears.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is one that I posted on here before a few years ago. It was probably my all time favorite one that I have done so far...

Shortly after 9/11, I was on a job where the coordinator was a total prick, so the day that he was supposed head to the airport to fly home for weekend, I cut out the shape of a handgun using some sheet metal, then I put it in his brief case in between some file folders. 

Needless to say, the airport security screeners were not amused. 

He was absolutely livid when he got back to the site the following Monday.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

eric7379 said:


> This is one that I posted on here before a few years ago. It was probably my all time favorite one that I have done so far...
> 
> Shortly after 9/11, I was on a job where the coordinator was a total prick, so the day that he was supposed head to the airport to fly home for weekend, I cut out the shape of a handgun using some sheet metal, then I put it in his brief case in between some file folders.
> 
> ...



Thats probably crossing the line.


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

eric7379 said:


> This is one that I posted on here before a few years ago. It was probably my all time favorite one that I have done so far...
> 
> Shortly after 9/11, I was on a job where the coordinator was a total prick, so the day that he was supposed head to the airport to fly home for weekend, I cut out the shape of a handgun using some sheet metal, then I put it in his brief case in between some file folders.
> 
> ...


i really can't believe the **** some you yanks get away with


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

dowmace said:


> Thats probably crossing the line.


Its only going too far if he ended up in Gitmo :yes: :laughing:


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

eric7379 said:


> This is one that I posted on here before a few years ago. It was probably my all time favorite one that I have done so far...
> 
> Shortly after 9/11, I was on a job where the coordinator was a total prick, so the day that he was supposed head to the airport to fly home for weekend, I cut out the shape of a handgun using some sheet metal, then I put it in his brief case in between some file folders.
> 
> ...


I like that..:laughing:


----------



## deverson (Feb 15, 2012)

Clear silicone on the hard hat suspension. Hard to keep from pissing your pants when the guy slaps it on his head


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

deverson said:


> Clear silicone on the hard hat suspension. Hard to keep from pissing your pants when the guy slaps it on his head


I rubbed insulation on the suspension of one guy that really annoyed me.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

dowmace said:


> Thats probably crossing the line.


Looking back, yeah it probably was. But, I didn't care then and I don't care now. The guy was a complete prick to everyone on the jobsite and he had it coming to him.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

fisstech said:


> i really can't believe the **** some you yanks get away with


 
Just in the short amount of time since this happened (a little over 10 years), I wouldn't even think about doing this today. One thing that you don't mess with is airport security. They can turn your life into a living hell.

Also, I wouldn't do this today either because the project manager would probably sue me because I hurt his feelings and made him miss his flight.


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

I was on a job laying 4" and 6" conduit runs for an EC who subbed us out.. there was a "competing" EC on the job also working.. needless to say the back-and-forth BS between the two went on for days.... The EC who hired us asked if I had any tracer dye (neon green dye poored in pipes to detect leaks).. of course i had some.. he mixed up a good 3-5 gallons of this neon green dye and poored on the concrete under the opposing sparky's front end of his truck.. the opposing sparky "assumed" his radiator had leaked out (he never checked).. just called a tow truck to haul it off..... not sure how that ended... but It was funny as hell from where i was standing


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sitting in a bar now. They claimed to have been smelling burning wires the past few weeks. 
Checked everything, no smell. But a large air handler was tripped offline on a low temp safety. 
I reset it and can now smell the stink. 

It's the pizza cook. She's new. 
Gotta tell the manager that their cook sucks. LoL


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Stacked 20 pallets in front of the bathroom door...after the boss went in.

Shrink wrapped a guys car on his last day.

Found a pair of gloves that went to a girly girl. I used them in many suggestive situations and photographed them. I sent her the pictures days after shed found them again and been using them.

Hidden in a trash can go scare some guys tossing crap out.

I don't want to remember anymore! Lol


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Working on a commercial job, an old drywaller Igor put a wafer screw through a buckle hole on my tool belt, screwing my belt to the bottom of my ladder when I went for coffee. Grabbed my belt after coffee and ladder, screws inserts all went flying, it was pretty funny.
Next day at morning coffee, I did the same to his buddy's belt but I also took his belt and switched his material pouch and dill holster side for side. His buddy flipped his ladder making Igor figure I got the wrong guy. 
It took him almost a day and a half to figure out what was wrong with his tool belt, he knew something was wrong, just not what it was. Every time he would reach for a screw and come up with his drill. It was funny to watch.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

deverson said:


> Clear silicone on the hard hat suspension. Hard to keep from pissing your pants when the guy slaps it on his head


STL works well, they don't even feel it


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jacked up a guys car at work and blocked the wheels about an inch and a half off the ground then hid his jack handle on him. Took him a while to see the humour in that. He was the guy that would Tyrap your lunch box just out of reach and then fill it full of water. Another favorite of his was to cut a roll of Super 88 in half and then use the whole roll to tape up somebody's knife.


----------



## EM1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Very hot summer day in the powerhouse, at coffee break, I set my hardhat on a bench, wise guy put water in it and when I put it back on everyone got a good laugh. Actually felt good and cooling.
At lunch I put a bit of sugar in his hat. He didn't feel anything, when he put it on, but at quitting time the sweat had turned his hair into a syrupy sticky mess.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> I got one better.. wiring a new restaraunt, with no one working there yet... I used a bathroom #2 . And didn't realize the plumbers had disconnected the water lines to the bathroom, so they could install a door where the pipes were. Oops
> Filled the bowl and couldn't flush it...had to go to the water main and get a couple cups of water at a time to flush the turd.


At least you cleaned up after yourself which I doubt 95% of the rest of the workers would have done.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

running dummy said:


> Then run a drywall screw through middle of it until the point just peaks out.


Damn! Why not go all the way and dip the point in poison ivy?

:no::no::no:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I once pulled cling wrap tight over a toilet, then put the seat back down. I did not stick around, but heard it was quite funny.

I once put ketchup packs (fast food type small packs) under the toilet seats. Under the two little buttons that keeps the seat up. Someone sits on it, they get ketchup all over their balls.
It works real good if you fold the packet in half, and aim the two ends inside.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Working Saturday, alone on a commercial build, I banged my GF. :thumbup:


Not last Saturday though. This was 1980 :laughing:


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...E1A80A3BA7EEDD62E696E1A80A3BA7EEDD6&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Electek inc (Mar 11, 2016)

I was working on a traveling gang with the railroad and we would leave our lunches in a switch building and someone started messing with our lunches and taking our deserts. I bought a chocolate pie and filled it with exlax. The brakeman had the runs and the theft stopped.


----------

